
North Korean solider who defected found to have anthrax antibodies - anigbrowl
https://www.upi.com/Top_News/World-News/2017/12/26/Report-North-Korea-soldier-found-to-have-anthrax-antibodies/7791514299323/
======
aurizon
He may have been immunized against anthrax which tells me North Korea has
plans to use anthrax in war, so South Korea must also immunize. Exposure in
research = same response. There is a small risk he caught it from dead
animals. A molecular analysis of his antibodies MIGHT indicate something about
the way they were induced, above my pay grade, but you can bet the USA and SK
are going to sniff into this.

